# Small Local Shows



## alainax (10 April 2013)

Hey  

Id like to get my big boy out to some shows this spring/summer - for the experience. 

He has never been to one before and finds new stuff uber exciting/terrifying. So I am looking to find some really small local friendly shows to get him used to the environment. 

Im going to hire a few arenas too, just to get him used to new places. 

So anyway.... Does anyone know of anywhere running any small shows? Not showjumping (not yet!) ideally some in-hand showing, hunter classes etc. Then later a bit of dressage etc.

Im in Lanarkshire area, ive been watching Lanark riding clubs website and a few of the others, to see what shows they are holding - then have trawled round all the livery yard/ riding school/equestrian centres websites to see what they have on etc.. but find it hard to find any!

I remember jumps EC used to hold small showing shows, but no updates on their website. 


Any one know of any coming up? or the best places to search?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Princess_shamrock (10 April 2013)

Hi The stonehouse show is on the 18th may thats a nice one, theres also lesmahagow show on 25th of may both showing shows with jumping if you want and sometimes a couple of basic dressage tests. Theresalso the strathkelvin riding club show at strathclyde park on about that time too but not sure exact date. I went to all 3 not last year but the year before and were very good they were my first shows. xx


----------



## alainax (10 April 2013)

Princess_shamrock said:



			Hi The stonehouse show is on the 18th may thats a nice one, theres also lesmahagow show on 25th of may both showing shows with jumping if you want and sometimes a couple of basic dressage tests. Theresalso the strathkelvin riding club show at strathclyde park on about that time too but not sure exact date. I went to all 3 not last year but the year before and were very good they were my first shows. xx
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful thank you, Ive found the Stonehouse shows FB, as well as strath Kelvin riding clubs. 

 I was showjumping at Strathkelvins Strathyclyde park show years ago, was a great event... but really busy!! lol


----------



## holeymoley (10 April 2013)

Try strathkelvin riding club, and Strathendrick , Lanark . Also sandyflats website and easterton have a few small shows .


----------



## Jenni_ (10 April 2013)

If you're willing to come a bit further to Edinburgh /lothians then I have the entire seasons schedule for dressage etc. lots of agric shows up here too - Dalkeith and Haddington being two!


----------



## Quadro (12 April 2013)

Jumps does not shows anymore. West kype have a lot of low key shows as does muirmill.
Q


----------



## eilidhgee (3 June 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			If you're willing to come a bit further to Edinburgh /lothians then I have the entire seasons schedule for dressage etc. lots of agric shows up here too - Dalkeith and Haddington being two!
		
Click to expand...


can you send me the seasons schedule for shows and dressage ??
thanks


----------



## el_Snowflakes (6 June 2013)

What about joining your local riding club?


----------



## alainax (6 June 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Try strathkelvin riding club, and Strathendrick , Lanark . Also sandyflats website and easterton have a few small shows .
		
Click to expand...

Great ill try there sites too, thanks  


Jenni_ said:



			If you're willing to come a bit further to Edinburgh /lothians then I have the entire seasons schedule for dressage etc. lots of agric shows up here too - Dalkeith and Haddington being two!
		
Click to expand...

Oo that would be great  


el_Snowflakes said:



			What about joining your local riding club?

Click to expand...

Ive looked at loads of their websites, but cant seem to find the right one


----------



## Jnhuk (7 June 2013)

Surprised  no-one has mentioned Greenfields of Avondale at Drumclog. 

Nesta usually has a lot of fun things going on and is so helpful. Think they not along run jumpcross but they have a SJ and dressage league. Ideal for just getting about and getting a few miles under your belt.

http://www.greenfieldsofavondale.co.uk/events.htm

If you wish to travel further afield, Peebles and District RC have low key events. Our venues are usually Hyndshawlands, Elsrickle and Whitfield Farm Livery, West Linton. We are having some evening dressage and SJ informal shows. Our annual show is usually end Aug/beg Sept and has a mix of hunter & showing classes, SJ and handy pony etc.... which has a laidback and friendly atmosphere. It is held on grass but details still to be confirmed as depends on availability of the venue. We have regular training going on from the likes of Andrew Hamilton, Diana Zajda, David Gatherer, Liz Love and Lyn Miller.

A lot of places are more active on facebook now so don't forget to search on their too!


----------

